# JSP: Tomcat: Serverfehler 500 nur beim IE.



## McFraggle (24. Jan 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe ein ominöses Problem:

Meine kleine JSP-Anwendung nutzt eine ausgezeichnete Fehlerseite um Exceptions dem User verständlich näher zu bringen.   Dieses Fehler-JSP erzeugt auch einige Log-Einträge, damit ich weiß, was wirklich passiert ist.

Alles wunderbar.
Nun kommt das Testen im IE (eigentlich nur wegen etwas CSS, wer denkt schon an unterschiedliches Verhalten vom Tomcat bei unterschiedlichen Browsern...) und siehe da:
Wenn der IE meine Fehler-JSP anzeigen sollte, meldet er einen Server-Fehler 500 (im hässlichen IE-Stil). Die Logs, die in meiner Fehler-JSP veranlasst werden, werden aber noch schön in die Log-Files geschrieben; die Fehler-JSP wird also abgearbeitet. Nur schickt Tomcat offenbar ganz zum Schluss statt des korrekten Responses (Inhalt meiner Fehler-JSP) einen 500-Response.
Mit Firefox und Opera läuft alles supi. Auch der Firefox unter meinem virtuellen Windows, wo ich den IE eingesperrt habe, verhält sich wie erwartet.

Die Tomcat-Logs melden nix Außergewöhnliches.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, was das sein kann oder wo ich weiter suchen kann?


----------



## maki (24. Jan 2008)

Benutzt du JavaScript um URLs & PAramter zusammenzustellen?

Würde mir mal die URLs ansehen die vom FF und vom IE gesendet werden.


----------



## McFraggle (24. Jan 2008)

Die URLs waren ok. Der Fehler war ein Hirnpups bei MS.
Nachzuschlagen hier:
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;294807&x=13&y=11

Kurzum: Die Fehlerseite muss mindestens 512 Bytes groß sein.


----------

